# What version?



## vxxc (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi,

*I* am new on this forum and not sure that this is the most proper way to put my question, bur nevertheless *I* will risk.

So:

*I* would like to know what is the most appropriate distribution and version of freebsd FreeBSD for the following PC configuration:

Acer Aspire 5000
AMD Turion 64 Mobile
Technology ML-30
1,6 GHz 384 MB RAM

graphic card - SiS M760GX

This Acer Aspire 5000 can boot only from CD/DVD drive.

*T*hank you in advance


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.3 or 11.0. There's really not that much to choose from. As 384 MB is a little on the low side you might want to stick to the i386 versions.


----------

